# Nail (sheet metal screw) close to sidewall: patch or replace?



## squitiere (Sep 18, 2006)

I think this is very close to the sidewall, and considering that I will be autocrossing on this tire, I will most likely replace it. Anyone think otherwise? Click thru for more photos of the tire.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Nail (sheet metal screw) close to sidewall: patch or replace? (squitiere)*

I say plug it and run it! I plugged a tire that was well worn and it held up fine, then another got a slow leak at a track day when they were shot, so I was happy, I got the full life of them suckers!









But it's your tire, car and life so ultimately if you're concerned replace.....at least two though, you can't just replace the one!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Nail (gehr)*

I would personally plug it and run it, though if I was working i would tell the customer that they need to replace.
Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Scottacular (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Nail (sheet metal screw) close to sidewall: patch or replace? (squitiere)*

That's crazy, because I JUST found a screw in almost the exact same spot. I'm taking it in to get it plugged tomorrow. I have had luck with plugs even closer to the sidewall than this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edit: Okay, mine is a little bit further in, but I am still getting it plugged.










_Modified by Scottacular at 11:07 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Nail (sheet metal screw) close to sidewall: patch or replace? (squitiere)*

you can plug it yourself. Discount tire wont patch it, they'll suggest a replacement. besides the plug might throw the balance of a tad.


_Modified by tojones at 1:50 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Nail (sheet metal screw) close to sidewall: patch or replace? (squitiere)*

Patch it, that close to the sidewall I'd rather not risk it. If you can afford that tire, you can afford to have it patched.


----------



## squitiere (Sep 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm thinking that I'll take the tire to NTB and see if they can do a full patch, inside and out. 
The tires are new, only 3,000 miles on them, so I feel that I will be OK with only replacing 1 tire, if replacing the tire is needed.
I'm sure NTB would rather have me buy a new tire, but I will let them know that I won't be buying any tire from them unless they can beat the online price.


----------



## wicche (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Nail (sheet metal screw) close to sidewall: patch or replace? (squitiere)*

that is pretty close to the sidewall. replace it.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Nail (wicche)*

a plug is not a safe repair!! if you insist on saving tire, patch it.


----------



## squitiere (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Nail (teutoned)*

An update...
I brought the tire to the local NTB and asked for their opinion. Two of their representatives took a look at the tire, and both of them were iffy about repairing it. They explained that the shoulder of the sidewall needs to be able to flex "like your elbow" and that the patch repair might hinder that ability to flex.
They were willing to attempt the repair, but I would rather just replace the tire then to have them go to the trouble and charge me for a fix that might not get the job done.
I ordered a new tire today. Hopefully I will get it in time for this weekend's autocross


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Nail (squitiere)*

You order "one" tire! Did you drive them on the street at all or are they only "track" tires. If you do use them as a daily drivers too, get two tires, other wise the car will handle weird and wear out the new and other tires more quickly!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Nail (gehr)*

^did you read that there is only 3k miles on the tires.
V , and there are still 'knobs' on the sidewalls and shoulders in the pictures.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 1:35 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Nail (JDriver1.8t)*

So that means there no wear on them







and especially considering he autocrossed them, 3000 miles could mean the others are toast already!
Do what you want......I don't know why I care!


----------

